# My mini Mason Jar Collection



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guy's D here I'm kinda new here to the forum madman mike got me started looking on here and posting so pic's of my find's so I thought I post some pic's of my different collections that I have, so here is my mini mason jar collection enjoy []


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Green one


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Carnival glass think that's how you spell it


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Blue one


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Amber one with the S in Mason backward's


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Milk Glass


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Light green on with lid


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Black Glass one and if you hold it up to the light it look's purple


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Another Amber one with the S in Mason spelled right


----------



## darrellp (Oct 15, 2008)

You're aware that the ones with 971 on the base are repros?  They're nice jars and actually worth more than the two originals here, but they are 1971 repros, generally worth about $60-80 apiece I think these days.


----------

